# Help with modifications for disabled birds



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)

I am working on the indoor area for my 6 pigeons. They are all permanently disabled and have little to no flight capability. I am planning a ramp that leads to a shelf under a window, and nest boxes on the ground, but am looking for other ideas to give them a good living space. The building is 8x12, and has an attached 8x16 outdoor area enclosed with expanded metal (overlaid with screen to keep out snakes).


















The first image is the interior. In the second photo, the pigeons have the aviary on the right - the pitched-roof side of the building is going to be their inside space.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't see the pics but it sounds good, you may want to add greens to peck at, one idea was use a clay pot with a large hole in the bottom, put for example parsley in a bouquet in the hole upside down, then put in a heavy vase of water and put the clay pot over that so the parsley is in water but protected by the pot., they can reach up and peck at it.nor jump fly on it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

No pics?......


----------



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The nest boxes are out in the aviary? Rats, skunks, and raccoons can dig under with a dirt floor. Are they going to have nest boxes inside the building, with an opening to get outside when they want?


----------



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)

There is a cement footing, and chicken wire buried 1 1/2 feet out from the edge of the building. The nest boxes outside are their temporary home while we finish the inside - those will be removed and new nest boxes made for the inside. We had to put in a new subfloor in the building, and are still finishing out the walls and ceiling. There is now a full door for me, as well as a small one for them (in the works) to allow access to the outdoor area. Today, the current door on the outside of the building was replaced with a big window and siding below.

I am trying to make it as useful as possible for the non-fliers, while planning ahead for possible future birds as well - which was why we kept the rafters and finished the pitched ceiling.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it's wonderful that you are fixing it up with the handicapped birds in mind. I have a rescue loft, with some non flyers as well, and they get around fine. Keeps it more interesting when building for them also. I have one couple who has a box in the second row up. She never would settle for a bottom box, and was hopping up on perches and around corners to get into this box. So I ended up making the perches more shelf like to give her more room and make it easier for her. They do fine, as the table that holds the drinker is on another side in the loft, but on the same level as their box. They can walk right over to it. Also, the window to the aviary is on the same level, and they can also walk right outside although it isn't floor level. I set up boxes in the aviary just outside the window, which is where the bath boxes are put up. So they can walk right outside to the bath. The loft wasn't originally built for non flyers, so we had to change a few things and make adjustments. Would have been less complicated if we had thought of the fact that there might some day be birds who would need these things. But it's been fun and interesting trying to accommodate them. I would love to see your loft as you go along. Always good to get new ideas.
Your set up looks great. Lots of room. Love the aviary.
Hardware cloth, 1/2 inch, keeps out rodents and snakes without screen. Screen blocks out the suns rays that they need for vitamin D.
I do drop down pet screen on the dark rainy days of summer, as the mosquitoes are out around here when the weather is like that. On the sunny days, it rolls back up.


----------



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)

I'm really excited to get their interior space complete. We moved here a year and a half ago and have completely remodeled the inside/outside of our fixer upper house, as well as designed and built the two aviaries around an existing building that needed extensive work. I am a wildlife rehabber (doves and pigeons) and got my pigeons from another rehabber who was moving out if state. There are 5 ferals and one Homer, all with permanent injury. Two bonded m/f pairs, and one pair of bonded ladies. I will post photos as I go along, and deeply appreciate advice, as I am new to this! Just want them to have the best life I can offer them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, you guys have been busy. Well you'll probably get a lot of ideas here. Have fun with it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How's it going with the loft?


----------



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)

The loft is moving along slowly due to constant rain, but it was finished enough to move them in last weekend. The only features inside are the shelf below the window (with a ramp) and some temporary nesting containers. They have access to the outdoor area through their own small door, and a small covered deck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Aww, that's cute. Bet they like getting outside.
I had a ramp at that angle but some would slide on it, so I had to raise the bottom of it and give them a step, to give the ramp less of an angle. Also changed to rougher wood, but that does make it harder to clean. That's nice. Can they all get down off that porch without another step? One of my hens would need another step down, as she sometimes has trouble with one of her legs. Or maybe a small ramp. I think they are lucky they have you. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)

So far everyone is able to access all areas, though I am adding a step down from the deck. When the rain lets up, I want to build something (perhaps a ramp and platform) for them to perch on outside, and high shelves for possible flighted birds in the future. Also nestboxes with dividers, as they seem to squabble more without divisions.

I hope I'll have more time to spend out there with them this summer - everyone tolerates me, but I'd like them to be more tame.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they really do need separate nest boxes, as they are very territorial, and like a piece of real estate they can call their own.
If you want them coming to you more, start mixing some chopped up unsalted peanuts into their feed. That'll get them to try them eventually. Once they do, all pigeons love them. Then you can go into the loft and offer them to them in your hand. Eventually most will come to you for them. Safflower seeds works pretty well for this too. Either one is just for a treat, as you don't want to over do with them. I haven't met one yet that didn't love them.
The ramp and platform sound great. It's fun setting it up. Always something new to add. But you figure that out as you go along. Hope you'll share pics as you do.


----------



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)

I will try safflower, as they like it as a treat already. Diego, one of my 2 guys, is crabby about territory, but everyone else seems to get along fine. Nest boxes will be first on the list. I will post pics as I add things, and am open to suggestions.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All pigeons want mates, and with a male, having property is helpful in attracting a mate.
The more dominant the male, the higher the box he will try to take. Ramps even make it possible for non flighted birds to get up higher than floor level. They're characters. LOL.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely loft and happy looking birds!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How is it going with your loft?


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW, I just saw this thread .It really looks good, you did a great job . Did you do all the work yourself? Keep up the good work . What kind of pigeon do you keep?


----------

